

Secure your data in layers of tar. - mparramon
https://www.gettarpit.com/

======
mooism2
_“Secure your data in layers of tar.”_ What does that even mean? They're
obviously not talking about tar(1).

 _“Use the most advanced access control to stop digital thieves.”_ What does
that have to do with tar?

If this has been posted because of the whole Snowdon thing: they appear to be
subject to US law, so I'd be very sceptical that data stored here could not be
obtained by the NSA/FBI.

